

Ask HN: What are you using as game server and Why? - yekmer

Hi, I am seeking a game server that will scale up to millions of online multiplayer users. All commercial and/or free software alternatives are welcome. PS: I am using Reddwarf server, it lacks of documentation and multiple node.
======
hasantayyar
Node.js will be a lightweight solution for you.

